# Diet and Conditioning???



## tri-terror (Nov 13, 2013)

OK, so I'm training balls out 4-5 days a week between training PL and strongman...  My paleo type diet is NOT cutting it...  Works great for bodybuilding, but not so much when I'm hitting 3-5 rep maxes and a day of strongman event training...

What kind of diets are you guys running?  Or have seen run?  I need to stay lean too, so I need to throw in more conditioning.  How many days a week and what are you doing for conditioning?

I'm thinking a couple days of low impact stuff and a couple days of sled drags, or KB swings or something more HIIT.


----------



## psych (Nov 13, 2013)

When I'm in full swing I train a sheiko program.

Monday am workout and a pm

tues off

wednesday am and pm

Thursday off

Friday am and pm

Saturday big workout in morning

Sunday off

Diet is all meat and carbs on lifting days.  No protein shakes just FOOD!

1. You need carbs and alot of food.

2. Why are you staying so lean? It's not a bad thing, just want to know why do you have to make weight?

3. Diet depends on the person. I need to watch what I eat cause I put muscle on way to easy, but it makes me go up in size which is hard on gear and weight classes.

4. off season diet = F.I diet.  I'm putting muscle on with my super set routine before I go back into the temple of power ;p


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, heres my predicament if you will...
I am training for 2 things, a strongman comp in feb and a PL meet in april...

The weight class is going to be a big deal in strongman...  I'd like to be in the 231 class and I weigh 245 right now.  BUT I have kind of accepted that I may be in the 231-265 class.  I guess for PL it doesn't really matter, I don't want to have to cut weight for that and lose strength.  But I just don't want to get fatter is the main thing.

I've looked into sheiko but I work 12 hour night shift 3-4 nights a week so 2 a days are not happening for me...

What I have been trying to do is a dead day, bench day and squat day during the week, and strongman event training on saturday.  I really need a 4th day though for overhead press, unless I train it every saturday.  I'd like to spend most saturdays on yoke and stones, tire flips etc, and throw in some log presses every other week maybe


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey psych, I'm open to any training splits or ideas that you may have.  I can get 3-4 days in monday thru friday.  I have to save saturday for strongman stuff though as that is when my buddy opens his place up and everyone does it.


----------



## psych (Nov 13, 2013)

i can write you a quick 4 a day...its complicated kinda.  Are you familiar with % based training?   PL and strong man can go haand in hand but its hard because of recovery.

I'll post it in a few, I have insomnia.


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 13, 2013)

Cool man thanks.  Yes I'm familiar with %'s.  That's kind of what I'm doing now.  Working up to heavy 3 rep maxes and then doing %'s with CAT 65 70 75 80% going up each week


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 13, 2013)

it's the recovery thing that is the bitch.  I think I can do it though if I keep my calories up.  Been banging 20g BCAA's during workouts too.  Think I need to add carbs in the workouts though.  And I've been eating paleo with 50g carbs or less per day except on weekends, that's going to have to go away too.  I'm going to have to go HAM on the rice and potatoes.


----------



## psych (Nov 13, 2013)

Dude paleo is fuckin stupid....crossfiters don't lift shit and when they do it looks like a retard new born deer trying to walk.  I'm crabby sry.

Monday-
Squat  75% of 1 rep max for 3 set of 10.  when you get all sets for 10 then go up 20lb
Deadlift 80% of best on thursday 5x10
Leg press 80% of best on thrusday 5x10
Chin ups 80% of best on thursday 5x10
Bar row 80% of best on Thursday 5x10

Tuesday-
Bench 80% of best on friday 5x10
Close 80% of best on friday 5x10
Inc 80% of best on friday 5x10
Bar curl 75% of max 3x10 When you can get all 10 then go up 
Push down 75% of max 3x10           

Wedneday- off

Thursday-
Squat 80% of  best on Monday
Dead 75% of 1 rep max for 3 set of 10. when you get all 10 go up
Leg press 75% of 1 rep max for 3 set of 10.
Leg Extension 75% of 1 rep max for 3 set of 10.
Leg curlin 75% of 1 rep max for 3 set of 10.

Friday-
Bench 75% of 1 rep max for 3 set of 10.
Close 75% of 1 rep max for 3 set of 10.
Inc 75% of 1 rep max for 3 set of 10.
Bar curl 80% of best on tuesday 5x10
Push down 80% of best on tuesday 5x10

Do this for 5 weeks. Then move all the 75% to 85% of the new max you are projecting for 3x5, and the 80% to 5x5.  So max squat is 100lb, you will do 3x10 with 75.  on thursday you will 75x.8=60 for 5x10.   When you get 75 for all 3 sets of ten go up 20.  So 95 for 3x10, then on Thursday you will 95x.8=76 for 5x10. No your max is theoretically  126.   then if you went up more after first block of 5 weeks at 10 reps you take the theoretical max and times by .85

Eat alot when you do this and focus your shoulder day on Sat with strong man.

You can throw out assistance work and replace with ones that work for you.

Don't be afraid to adapt and change shit.

231-265 sounds that where you gonna be.  FYI powerlifting is 220,242,275.  Don't go past 255 to be safe.

I'll be up for awhile.


----------



## psych (Nov 13, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> it's the recovery thing that is the bitch.  I think I can do it though if I keep my calories up.  Been banging 20g BCAA's during workouts too.  Think I need to add carbs in the workouts though.  And I've been eating paleo with 50g carbs or less per day except on weekends, that's going to have to go away too.  I'm going to have to go HAM on the rice and potatoes.



EAA are better than BCAA.  you can find pure base EAA online from small companies.  PM i can give a referral.  

Foam roll, contrast showers, and stretch.  If need be go get a massage.  I'm a huge advocate for deep tissue work.  I have a achool near my house where they train the PT people and what not.  I can go in and have a student do it for $20/hr and its like 2 hrs! They need clinical hours so they are more than happy.


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok just for clarity...
When you say 3 sets of 10 or 3x10 or 5x10
Do you mean 3 reps for 10 sets or 3 sets of 10 reps?


----------



## psych (Nov 13, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Ok just for clarity...
> When you say 3 sets of 10 or 3x10 or 5x10
> Do you mean 3 reps for 10 sets or 3 sets of 10 reps?



3 sets of 10 reps


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 13, 2013)

Lmfao!!
psych:
Dude paleo is fuckin stupid....crossfiters
 don't lift shit and when they do it looks like a retard new born deer trying to walk. I'm crabby sry.
Quote  from eddies school of hard knocks?


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 13, 2013)

Psych I'm digging the program and I'm going to give it a go.  Thank you for posting it for me.

Is the second wave with the 3x5 and 5x5 for five weeks also?
After the second wave what do you do?  Start the first wave again with your new higher numbers?


----------



## psych (Nov 13, 2013)

second wave is 3x5 for heavy and 5x5 for light day

Yes for 5 weeks then 3 weeks of 3x3, peaking routine.

the 5x10 and 5x5 is like a Speed day, dynamic day, but your using the repetition method.  As the weight on heavy day goes up the 80% light day goes too, but since they go up together you will always be in the 60-70% range.   This way your training parameter goes up evenly. 

Westside ain't shit it's just repackaged knowledge of soviet training.  Like Japanese horror movies are better than the American remakes....just sayin.

All programs are the same, 5/3/1/, westside, cube, etc..

The core principals are there and focus on certain ones more than others.


----------



## psych (Nov 13, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmfao!!
> psych:
> Dude paleo is fuckin stupid....crossfiters
> don't lift shit and when they do it looks like a retard new born deer trying to walk. I'm crabby sry.
> Quote  from eddies school of hard knocks?



Yes sir! If the old man doesn't get that nap in he gets pissy.


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 13, 2013)

psych said:


> second wave is 3x5 for heavy and 5x5 for light day
> 
> Yes for 5 weeks then 3 weeks of 3x3, peaking routine.
> 
> ...



Yeah man I love it, its just good old fashioned linear periodization with submaximal weight.  As the weight goes up the reps come down.  PERFECT.  You get training frequency, and volume, and intensity:headbang:

I can get started tomorrow too since the Thur. Friday weights decide the  Mon. Tue. weights.

Would you recomend a slightly reduced training max (like 95%), like a lot of guys do now(Wendler, Lily)?

Could you lay out the 3x3 routine for me also please?

Thanks a TON, this is a big help for me!


----------



## psych (Nov 13, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Yeah man I love it, its just good old fashioned linear periodization with submaximal weight.  As the weight goes up the reps come down.  PERFECT.  You get training frequency, and volume, and intensity:headbang:
> 
> I can get started tomorrow too since the Thur. Friday weights decide the  Mon. Tue. weights.
> 
> ...


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks again.  I'll be updating in my log if you care to follow along


----------



## psych (Nov 14, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Thanks again.  I'll be updating in my log if you care to follow along



Still new here....so where is your log?


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 14, 2013)

last page starts here:
http://www.anasci.org/vB/members-logs/29888-2013-log-6.html#post202674


----------



## psych (Nov 14, 2013)

sweet


----------

